# A lot of heat and road noise coming from around boot area of shifter



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have an 04 GTO which seems to have a lot of heat the comes from around the shifter and makes all the plastic hot around the center console, there is also quite a bit of road noise...any idea what might be going on?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Used car? Maybe insulation was removed from that area? Someone tinkered around that area and didn't put it back together correctly?


----------



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

yea thats what i had kinda thought also, i should probly find some insulation to put in there


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

dont start any fires


----------



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

yea no doubt, the heat shield is all up in there though, im wondering if the heat im feeling is normal and im just being anal


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Well, is it an A4 or M6?

I drive an M6 and there's no heat around mine, and it's quiet all the time.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If its a manual, you should have a white boot that protectes the inside of the car from the outside. You can see it looking under the car up toward the shifter. You can also look from inside of the car by removing the center console, its easy to do. If you need directions I can fire them your way.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

GM4life said:


> If its a manual, you should have a white boot that protectes the inside of the car from the outside. You can see it looking under the car up toward the shifter. You can also look from inside of the car by removing the center console, its easy to do. If you need directions I can fire them your way.


True, also I insulated the plastic cap over the trans and that helped alot. When I installed my Hurst, I made sure no air gaps between. I notice though the lower boot was ripped.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> True, also I insulated the plastic cap over the trans and that helped alot. When I installed my Hurst, I made sure no air gaps between. I notice though the lower boot was ripped.


Yeah, I forgot about that one thats on the stock shifter that I chucked long ago.


----------

